# Original Sale Price Window Sticker (Monroney sticker)



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

Just wondering if one can order a copy of their Phaeton's original sticker for the car. Since I purchased the car used, I didn't get the original one. Its always nice to have when you get ready to sell the vehicle. 
Do you think that Volkswagen of America would send a copy if requested by an owner.


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

I bought mine used too and asked the dealer to try and source a window sticker. Don't know if the dealer tried very hard or if he said "no" because he didn't try? I would like to have one too.
RB


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (Kcmover)*

Larry,
Mine was removed also. Northtowne VW and PCC are working on getting a new one printed from the factory in Dresden(sp?)
BTW, are you interested in the push button start. I have some of the parts here in KC.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (W126C)*

Brent,
How tough is it to install the control.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Replacement Monroney stickers are just about impossible to come by. I'd be more concerned about having a complete build label than the Monroney label. I do know that it adds value to the vehicle to have "price" sticker when sold as a used car.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 3:14 PM 10-27-2005_


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

If anyone would be interested in having a 'premier edition' window sticker, I will send a copy of one if you send me your name and address.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_ I'd be more concerned about having a complete build label than the Monroney label.

I know my conversation with Brent was over the build label in the trunk by the spare tire. I believe that's what KCMover is looking for as well.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

No I was looking to get a copy of the window sticker.
Larry


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

Have your Dealer email:
[email protected]
and ask for a replacement for the VIN:

_Modified by vwguild at 5:59 PM 10-27-2005_

_Modified by vwguild at 6:01 PM 10-27-2005_


_Modified by vwguild at 6:02 PM 10-27-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (Kcmover)*

Hi Brent:
I don't know anything about those 'Monroney' stickers, because they are a USA only legal requirement and are not used in Canada.
However - I think Chris's comment about the build sticker containing more useful information is right on the money. We have a post explaining how build stickers work - and how to decode them - at this link: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
Yes it is the build sticker that was removed from my car, (in the truck area) and is also missing from the owners manual. I have a print out of all the codes for my car, but I would like to have the stickers back where they belong. I think it is being worked on by PCC. We'll see.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (Kcmover)*

Larry,
We can do the install of the push button start. I'm not going to be as fast as Michael and David, but I know I can do it. You need to see it in action. Contact me and we'll get to gether.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the link Michael. The code break down list better describes the vehicle than the window sticker would have. When I showed my dealer the Production Code Chart my sales person said, "where do you get this stuff"??? I'm sure the dealers have such a list in some folder marked "Top Secret". If they were to dig down deep they might find it, but, many salespeople just 'sell' cars and are not true motor heads. Thanks again.
RB


_Modified by Rowayton at 2:50 PM 10-28-2005_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (Rowayton)*

Went to the manual looking for the build sticker. Seems it was never affixed. Went to the trunk looking for the second sticker and it too was missing. Is there a way to get one from my dealer or from VW?
RB


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (Rowayton)*

RB,
Call PCC and tell them the stickers are missing and you want them back. They will have to come from Dresden. Also tell them that _Brent_ is waiting to hear from them.







This may help that I'm not the only one now. I'm sure the request will take an act of GOD and months to achieve. 
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 6:40 AM 10-30-2005_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Hi Brent,
What is PCC? Phaeton Customer Care? If so I'll call and say that you are waiting for the stickers too.
RB


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

RC,
Yes Phaeton Customer Care.
877-742-3866. Don't call 800-PHAETON, it's a _good time dating service_








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Just don't call them after 5:00 on Fri or before Mon AM as they must be out on a date


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (W126C) (Kcmover)*

Pester your dealer to get a new window sticker. I got mine the other day. Took a few weeks but my dealer worked hard and managed to do it. My car was a VW executives car, dealers name on the window sticker showed Auburn Hills as the selling dealer so this might have played a big part in getting a new sticker. If you ever sell your car you might want to delete all the destinations you've stored in the NAV system. I know where the previous owner lives, went, and liked to eat. Talk about 'cookies'!
RB


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C) (Rowayton)*

Excellent idea and observation. Never really gave it much thought but you're right. Could be a future problem for someone.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W126C) (Rowayton)*

I was very careful to delete all the info I had stored in my Nav before I turned my training vehicle in...dealers, hotels, family addresses and most importantly: outlet malls. By looking at previous locations stored in the Nav, I knew that the car had been to the New Orleans dealer training event, the San Diego training event and an event in Delaware all before I picked it up with less than 2,000 miles on it. And I feel like a fool for not trying harder to buy the car at the end of my training program; in spite of its hard use as a training vehicle, the car performed flawlessly for almost 20,000 miles. 
I also never programed the Homelink; as it was my programing was erased almost on a daily basis during the course of training.
I never saw a window sticker for the car and doubt I'd be able to get one as it had a Euro VIN and was a very early build 2004.
~PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 11:22 AM 11-15-2005_


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (W126C) (dcowan699)*

It is never recommended to use your home address in the nav system but to use a near by address; ie. a store or service station. Someone may steal your vehicle and be driven by Nanny, the Nav lady, right to your door. Then they push the homelink button and there are in with now strange vehicle to even cause suspiction.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (W126C) (jmdpjd1)*

Good advice, but I doubt anyone will try stealing a Phaeton! Aside from a quite complex anti-theft system, orphan cars are not likely to be on thieves hotlist!







Of course, if you leave the key in the ignition.....


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_RB,
Call PCC and tell them the stickers are missing and you want them back. They will have to come from Dresden. 

Your friendly local VW Port has the capabilities to print them; when pre-ordered items are installed at the port, they print out the new labels on the spot.
Hopefully that should cut down on the logistics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Reprinted factory sticker! (the brit)*

Ah - that's great news, thanks ever so much for posting it.
By the way, I just updated the Production Codes List - if you download that PDF, and use it to decode the sticker in your Owner Manual, you will have far, far more detailed information than the window sticker provides.
Michael


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: (Jack Orr)*

Please send me the info on the 2004 Phaeton
Mine (last 4 no's) of the vin is 7919, KVBlaek, Sonnenbeige, all the trimmings Fla Reg W12VW
Many thanks, <removed>



_Modified by gezuvor at 3:43 PM 11-18-2005_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W12VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W12VW* »_Please send me the info on the 2004 Phaeton
Mine (last 4 no's) of the vin is XXXX, KVBlaek, Sonnenbeige, all the trimmings Fla Reg W12VW
Many thanks,DELETED FOR YOUR PROTECTION

I've contacted PCC on your behalf. They are at 1-877-Phaeton. We are just an owners and fans Internet forum.
BTW, it's never a good idea to post personal information on the Internet.
~PC


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_
I've contacted PCC on your behalf. They are at 1-877-Phaeton. We are just an owners and fans Internet forum.
BTW, it's never a good idea to post personal information on the Internet.
~PC

That's some good looking out, right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KansasPhaeton (Mar 28, 2009)

*Got Window Sticker ?*

How to get original window sticker for the 2004 Phaeton (exact sticker by VIN) I just bought? How to get others to see other equipment and packages offered at the time?


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Got Window Sticker ? (KansasPhaeton)*

Better than sticker. (or maybe just nerdier)
You have a sticker in the trunk that's paper and about 5x5 inches. It has a ton of 3 or 4 character codes on it along with some other gobbledy-****.
Go find that sticker, write down all those codes and return to this forum. There are some posts here of sheets you can use to decode them. They will describe more about how your car was configured than the original window sticker will.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Got Window Sticker ? (KansasPhaeton)*

I have the sticker from mine... About $72k if I remember correctly..
And the trick about the wheel well having all the production codes is a good one. The same sticker with production codes should be in your owners manual also I think.


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Got Window Sticker ? (KansasPhaeton)*

If you IM me your VIN I can send you a list of your PR codes. Quite a long and lengthy list of every detail of your Phaeton. Now a window sticker would be very neat, but not sure it can be acquired. If you find out, let me know!


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Got Window Sticker ? (KCPhaetonTech)*

There are companies that will replicate what is referred to as 'the Maroney (?) sticker' for any car. Do a search on 'Maroney stickers'. I tried to get one from VW but with no luck and abandoned my quest. Car show guys use the replica stickers all the time.
Ron


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Got Window Sticker ? (KansasPhaeton)*

Duncan -
I don't think you can just reprint the original sticker. But, this site can give you the original MSRP, invoice cost etc. plus every option available and its original cost. 
http://consumerguideauto.howst...o.htm
Hope that helps,
Nate


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Original Dealer Sticker 2005 V8*

Not sure how many people actually bought their Phaeton when it was brand new and paid this amount. But I found it in my glovebox and it just amazes me  Especially the $1300 gas guzzler Tax lol


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

pope66682 said:


> Not sure how many people actually bought their Phaeton when it was brand new and paid this amount. But I found it in my glovebox and it just amazes me  Especially the $1300 gas guzzler Tax lol


 I have the original invoice for my SWB V10 $178,200 :sly: 

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I've still got my sticker, too. The MSRP is $71k and the retail is $81k. I guess they must have dropped the price in 05 because the options are the same except I don't have keyless entry.


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> I have the original invoice for my SWB V10 $178,200 :sly:
> 
> Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

All that bling bumped up the price by $100k???


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

invisiblewave said:


> All that bling bumped up the price by $100k???


 As you know the price difference is directly related to the Phaeton being subsidised in the U.S.  

We however got to pay something nearer to its true cost  

God Bless America  

Stu


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

For those that do not have the original window sticker your friendly VW dealership can order one from VW NA if you supply your VIN. There might be some resistance for the dealership to do this for you so that's why I said_ friendly_ VW dealership. The dealer might try to add a fee but this is usually a free service. I got mine done about four years ago so I'm not sure if VW will still print one out to a secondhand owner. There are sites that, if you supply all the options on your car will for a fair fee, print you a duplicate window sticker. You can even add aftermarket things you've added to your car if you choose. Search, Maroney Automotive Window Stickers. 
Ron


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

Rowayton said:


> For those that do not have the original window sticker your friendly VW dealership can order one from VW NA if you supply your VIN. There might be some resistance for the dealership to do this for you so that's why I said_ friendly_ VW dealership. The dealer might try to add a fee but this is usually a free service. I got mine done about four years ago so I'm not sure if VW will still print one out to a secondhand owner. There are sites that, if you supply all the options on your car will for a fair fee, print you a duplicate window sticker. You can even add aftermarket things you've added to your car if you choose. Search, Maroney Automotive Window Stickers.
> Ron


 Maybe I am doing something wrong, but I Googled "Monroney" (name above is incorrect, I believe) replacement sticker services, and I couldn't find anything except for Pontiac, Chevrolet, and Viper vehicles. *I am looking for a good scanned copy of an original window sticker from a 2004 W12 Phaeton, U.S. version, with the comfort/cold package, technology package, keyless entry, and Klav paint. Can anyone help me out here? Many thanks, in advance!*


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Looks like your next stop is to find that friendly VW dealer. You might get some help by calling Phaeton Customer Service and asking them to print one for you. If that fails ferret a little deeper with Google. I see custom window stickers that look original on all kinds of cars at car shows and cruises so I know there is a source. Good luck . 

Ron


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

pdejong0 said:


> ...I am looking for a good scanned copy of an original window sticker from a 2004 W12 Phaeton, U.S. version, with the comfort/cold package, technology package, keyless entry, and Klav paint.


 How about this: 




























On a more serious note...


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

Wow... w/ the four seater package, too. Loving the bag! (no extra charge?!) 

Do you happen to know what the pricing changes were from 2004 to 2005? (just so I can calibrate this sticker to the one that I am missing for mine) 

Many thanks! 

Peter


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

PanEuropean said:


>


 :laugh:


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

> Do you happen to know what the pricing changes were from 2004 to 2005?


 See *this thread*. 

Victor


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

Victor R said:


> See *this thread*.
> 
> Victor


 Thanks! Missed that one... sorry!


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

*2004 purchase original window sticker?*

Does anyone have a 2004 original Phaeton window sticker? Can you post it here or PM me?


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

This is exactly what I am looking for except a 2004 V8, (vs Michael's 205 W12) does anyone have one they can post? thanks in advance.

Also, another thing I was wondering, does anyone have a list of every feature on the Phaeton?
For exaample
> Steering wheel heater
> Steering wheel LED control (on/off)
> TPMS system
basically all the normal and "extra" features not normally found on a "Ford" that makes the car unique and valuable.

If not, maybe we could start a sticky and come up with one?
Actually sounds like a fun project that us "types" would enjoy!

Thanks, 
Todd


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

ttowles said:


> ...does anyone have a list of every feature on the Phaeton?


Hi Todd:

I think you might find what you are looking for here: Understanding Phaeton Production Codes & Build Stickers (downloadable PDF). All possible options, colour variations, etc. are discussed in that post.

At the very bottom of the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category), in the last 'post' of the 5 posts that comprise the FAQ, there is a list of colours, interiors, options, stuff like that. Most of the posts listed there have photos of the feature being discussed.

Michael


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Here are my '05 V8 and '06 W12 stickers. I found both of them tucked away in the owners manuals.

Of interesting note- the base price on the '06 W12 is $101,300 compared to the '05 W12 posted above at $96,100.. but for some reason, my W12 sticker does not mention or include the 4 seat option which the car has.


----------



## Victor R (Jan 7, 2010)

Josh,

When you look at* this* thread, you will see that the MSRP for a 2006 W12 was $96,600. Add $4,700 for the W12 four-seater package and you get your number: $101,300. They simply included this in the base price of the car.

The final total: $108,670 for the 2006 W12 compares to $108,115 for the 2005 W12 four-seater. The $555 difference is accounted for by the $500 extra cost of the MSRP on the 2006 vs. the 2005, and the additional destination charge in 2006: $670 vs. $615.

The numbers all add up nicely...

Victor


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Welcome back Josh. 

Damon


----------



## michaelposey34 (Feb 15, 2013)

*Do you still have copies of maroney sticker*

I read where you could send copies of maroney sticker for VW phaeton


----------

